# Tool Talk > Wheels >  The Sherp Russian 4x4 vehicle

## Jon

Amphibious, 44hp Kubota diesel engine, 3,000 pounds, skid steering, 28 MPH max speed on land (4 MPH in water), around $65,000.










This video is as undeniably Russian as the French Swincar E-Spider featured previously is French.




More: Sherp.ru

----------

Midwestern640 (Sep 9, 2019),

Philip Davies (Oct 25, 2019),

Rangi (Sep 9, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 28, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 5, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Looks like Sherps are increasing in popularity.



Source video:

----------

baja (Oct 24, 2019),

Midwestern640 (Sep 9, 2019),

Rangi (Sep 9, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 28, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Not as scary as it looks; Sherps float.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Sep 10, 2019),

high-side (Sep 15, 2019),

Midwestern640 (Sep 9, 2019),

Rangi (Sep 9, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 28, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 9, 2019)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

With the increase in popularity comes an increase in price... The prices I'm seeing on these are now in the $119K range.

----------


## Frank S

Can't afford to won one? Rent one at 
Sherp Pro - Yeti Roughrider Rentals
their claim (A 100% Alberta owned company, Yeti Roughrider Rentals is proud to be the only Western Canadian dealer for the unique SHERP all-terrain vehicle. We also offer the worlds largest Sherp Rental fleet.)

----------


## Jon

New Sherp model. Sherp The Ark. 3:32 video:





More: https://sherptheark.com

----------

baja (Oct 24, 2019),

high-side (Oct 24, 2019),

jdurand (Oct 23, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 28, 2019),

Scotty12 (Dec 30, 2019),

Seedtick (Oct 23, 2019),

Wcben (Oct 24, 2019)

----------


## jdurand

Great trucks!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 28, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

BUT how would it stand up to a IED?

Ralph

----------


## Frank S

sure floats high in the water

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Dec 24, 2019)

----------


## jdurand

Love to have one of those but our car after we move will most likely be a Lada 4x4 5 door. Have to add a roof rack for carrying lumber and steel, add a lining in the back for bags of cement and bricks... Much like we've done with our Suzuki Grand Vitara.

----------


## Frank S

From what little I know about the Sherp vehicles they are great as Tony the tiger would say. But I understand that they are not without their issues as well I guess pretty much every vehicle ever made has had some issues.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jan 28, 2020),

high-side (Jan 27, 2020),

Seedtick (Jan 27, 2020)

----------


## Ralphxyz

even the wagon has powered wheels, imagine what that might cost!

----------


## suther51

Russian version of a Gama Goat....

----------

Jon (Jan 27, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

> Russian version of a Gama Goat....



Except the M561 only had 6 wheels the 3 cylinder Detroit engine was noisy it was a driver's death trap as your knees were crammed into the dash at all times and if in a roll over you had no means of escaping

----------

